# M-S Grouse Camp "05"



## wyle_e_coyote (Aug 13, 2004)

Little up-date..

I will be bringing my 14yr old son along to camp. I assume no one minds, unless someone order strippers. Then he'll just have to go to bed early...:lol: 

He's my ears in the woods, as I don't seem to have any high-end left and can't hear my dogs bell OR beeper at a distance...:sad: .
He also fetches firewood and beer really well! Just say "hey boy, beer me" .
I'm taking a personal day on the 7th (because personally, I don't want to to be there) So we will be leaving early Friday morning! around 6am. It takes about 5hrs from here so it'll be around 11-noon when we arive. Might leave Thursday night, but I hate setting up in the dark.


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

I can't speak for others but as far as I'm concerned the more kids the merrier because they are OUR future in hunting.


----------



## midwestfisherman (Apr 19, 2001)

Worm Dunker said:


> I can't speak for others but as far as I'm concerned the more kids the merrier because they are OUR future in hunting.


----------



## Buddwiser (Dec 14, 2003)

Tujax, the camp is on state land so there shouln't be any problem.


----------



## FieldWalker (Oct 21, 2003)

wyle_e_coyote said:


> He also fetches firewood and beer really well! Just say "hey boy, beer me"


How is he on retrieving birds? Not that we'll have any cripples....


----------



## drwink (Oct 15, 2003)

I'll leave the DVD/VCR & movie colletion at home :lol: 
See if I can not talk like a truck driver for a few days :lol:


----------



## wyle_e_coyote (Aug 13, 2004)

drwink said:


> I'll leave the DVD/VCR & movie colletion at home.
> See if I can not talk like a truck driver for a few days


As far as language goes;
No need to baby him, all my ******* friends just let it fly. He's smart enough to know not to use those words....._in front of me_ :lol: .
He has most likley heard it all and more, he does go to public school....  
Believe me my damn friends love to fill him in on everything I've ever done.

Maybe keep the movies at or below R ratings...:lol: 
Even though I seem to be missing a Playboy. :lol:


----------



## midwestfisherman (Apr 19, 2001)

wyle_e_coyote said:


> As far as language goes;
> No need to baby him, all my ******* friends just let it fly. He's smart enough to know not to use those words....._in front of me_ :lol: .
> He has most likley heard it all and more, he does go to public school....
> Believe me my damn friends love to fill him in on everything I've ever done.
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rugerdog (Sep 19, 2005)

Hey all, new to this here BB, although a lot of you kinda know me from anotther BB...

Anyhoo, sounds like you will have a great time up there. Nothing like having a bunch a guys together, swapping beer and stories by a campfire.

I hunted the area(s) that you will be hunting on opening weekend. Birds out there to be sure, and I definetly left more than a few for you all. Have a great time!


----------



## festeraeb (Sep 4, 2005)

Tecumseh said:


> Thom, I can't wait for some road-kill jerky. Just the sound of it make my mouth water:lol:
> 
> I know what you mean but I can't stop thinking of some guy picking up raccoons, 'possums, adn skunks and making jerky and telling us it is deer. :lol:


lol I will make sure he throws some possum in just for you tec. I talked to him and he is making up some fresh next week for me. 

As far as kids I love to see kids out hunting I will make sure and cancel the strippers though. However I might have two lipstick lesbians show up for one day of hunting and yes one of them can out shoot me.


----------



## wyle_e_coyote (Aug 13, 2004)

festeraeb said:


> However I might have two lipstick lesbians show up for one day of hunting and yes one of them can out shoot me.


In that case.... I'll leave my son home and they can camp in his bunk...:lol: !


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

To any of you staying at cabins if we need callors charged can you help us tenters out?

Also Wally is there drinking water available close to the camping area if needed?


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

charge away !!!

I'll be showing up Fri morning/mid day the way things are looking now, and have a cabin reserved.

Might be a bit wet from the forecast I saw today...... :sad:


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

Depending on weather I plan on going to my area and hunt Tuesday and Whensday then work my way over there Thursday and depending how much I hunt I may need to charge callors. Thanks.


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

for the truck that'll charge 110v off the cigarette lighter. (in case one runs down out in the field) 

Someone is bringing a generator to the campsite too.


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

I have a big genertor also but little truck so it's eithor bring dogs or generator! I have the Tri Tronics Upland Special two dog unit and when the collars got dead it takes six hours to charge and I'll bet the guys in the tent camp don't want to listen to a generator run all night, I know I wouldn't after hunting hard all day and eating a gourmet is all about SLEEP!


----------



## midwestfisherman (Apr 19, 2001)

WD, if you need the collars charged we can take them to the cabin at night and charge them up for you.


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

will everyone be using on the FRS radios ?

(so I can track y'all down when I get there !) :evil:


----------



## Buddwiser (Dec 14, 2003)

During the M-S ice fishing outings we use 7.00. If anyone else has a channel that they prefer, post it up and lets discuss it. If not, I recommend 7.00 for ths simple fact I FORGOT HOW TO CHANGE CHANNELS!!! :lol:


----------



## Vizsla Hunt Dog (Jan 8, 2003)

Well, it looks like we are in for a little cold spell and possibly some rain. It wouldn't be camping without it, would it now.

I don't know about you guys, but I am really looking forward to a few days off, meeting some new faces and watching some great dog work. I'll start getting stuff ready tomorrow and will probably even get some of it loaded in the truck. I've got a long day at the office on Monday and dinner with some out of town work guests that evening. Tuesday morning I'll get up bright and early, load up the dogs and head to Cadillac to check in on one of my plants. After work, I will officially be on vacation for the rest of the week. From there, I'll hunt that evening with my old man and hopefully be having grouse or woodcock for dinner. Come Wednesday morning I'll make my way over to camp to help Wally setup and possibly get a little scouting in.

Safe travels to all and we'll see you in a few days. Don't forget your rain gear.

*Wednesday*
Scattered T-Storms / Wind
High 70°F
Low 38°F
Precip. 40 % 

*Thursday*
Few Showers / Wind
High 55°F
Low 36°F
Precip. 30 % 

*Friday*
Partly Cloudy
High 57°F
Low 38°F
Precip. 20 % 

*Saturday*
Partly Cloudy
High 64°F
Low 45°F
Precip. 20 % 

*Sunday*
Few Showers
High 67°F
Low 45°F
Precip. 30 %


----------



## Tecumseh (Aug 13, 2004)

I arrived Wednesday night and just got in. What a blast. I will start a new thread with some pics and an update shortly.


----------

